# Power Heads



## Chance (Aug 10, 2005)

My question is im not sure whats the best positions for my power heads. If you can please help. I have 2 aqua clear 50 gallon power head, they are each 270gph. I only have a 55 gal tank, if you have any recommendation on where i should put them. If you need to see tank hers the pics http://community.webshots.com/user/mopar32985


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

depends on what you want really...

I use powerheads for; extra aeration; simulate current; do away with that nasty dead spot; large ones can be use as a pump to run equipment; with a pre sponge filter during cycling to help accumulate denitrifying bacteria;

If you put them in the back corners and each at a 45 degree angle (with the nozzles pointing straight), it'll create a swirling action in the center, which is a nice effect when you're using the venturi for aeration. In my 125 I rearranged it because it pushed the sand away from the glass but I don't have a lot of sand in my tank. I then pointed both nozzles towards the center front glass, and angled the nozzles down to reduce the swirling. These effects may be different in your 55 though.


----------



## wrasser (Apr 5, 2005)

Ther are a couple questions to be asked. What are you going to put in the tank? Reef or fish only? If it is reef, what kind of reef? For fish only you really dont need powerheads. Then after all that is said you need to figure out how much flow the reef needs. Some are more than others, too much can hurt your corals. Then you will add the pumps as needed. Let us know what you want to do and we will help


----------



## Chance (Aug 10, 2005)

I want to do a reef tank if you want click on the link up top and look at my tank and tell me what you think


----------



## wrasser (Apr 5, 2005)

The tank looks great, a soft current will do just fine IMO. a RIO 300 or something equal to that will do the job


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

or 2 lower gph power heads. 150-200gph if you do two.


----------



## Electric Monk (Sep 6, 2005)

Around 20x Tank size p/h as a rule

I've got 3x1100lph (3300lph) running in my 180ltr tank at the moment.

Don't forget that the object of the exercise is to create a strong realistic current in the tank and not to give your live rock/corals/Inverts that 'Blown away' feeling so direct the flows over the top/to the side(s) of anything close.

Plus the fact any strong swimmers in your tank will love the exercise in the strong current areas.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I would have to disagree. Its different for each and every tank. If you want mushrooms or low current corals you won't want to go with 20X more like 7-10X Right now I have mostly softies with a monti, star polyps, frogspawn, and mushrooms. I have around 1000gph circulating in my tank and everything is doing well. 1000gph roughly equals 9X my tank volume.


----------

